# This is how I view DPD...



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

When one has DPD it is because they have such excessive thoughts and can't relax in the present moment. Healing from this forces you to look past your ego and focus on the now, which is the only thing that is real. I believe people develop this disorder to realize just how destructive ego is and until they realize that their overthinking means nothing. That it is only harming themselves. Then they will heal and appreciate life 10x more once they feel alive again.


----------



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

Well I for one believe in a higher power and believe every individual has a purpose here. You're right, nobody has the answers. I'm not talking about being enlightened. What I mean is that the ego aka overthinking about the past and present is a constant stress on the mind which causes depersonalization. Like the law of attraction if you keep focusing on the negatives in life then negative things will continuously come to you. Once these thoughts stop then you can heal. Anyways, Fearless, I agree on your emotional abuse theory as well.


----------



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

Well for one, I did grow up in a household with physical and emotional abuse. Both parents being alcoholics while I was a kid and sick with Crohn's disease. I isolated myself in my room a lot instead of going out like other kids. I don't think I'm worthless at all.. just still trying to figure things out.


----------



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

If I do think this where do I go from there?


----------



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

I know what they do is wrong. I guess I am a pretty angry person.


----------

